# "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde



## Redbull0329 (20. Juni 2013)

*"Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*

Wie ihr vielleicht schon mitbekommen habt, fiel im Rahmen des gestrigen Berlinbesuchs von Obama der Satz "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland", als die Bundeskanzlerin das PRISM Programm des amerikanischen Geheimdienstes NSA kommentierte. Erste Reaktionen seitens der Netzgemeinde ließen nicht lange auf sich warten, und so wurde "Neuland" schnell zum geflügelten Wort auf Twitter, Tumblr, Facebook etc.
Es gibt sogar schon eigene Blogs, und Sixt war wieder einmal flott und hat bereits Anzeigen mit der Thematik geschaltet. Auch die anderen Parteien wittern im Vorwahlkampf ihre Chance und versuchen aus dem Malheur Profit zu schlagen. So twittern die Piraten etwa: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland. - Angela Merkel, 1989 2013" und auch SPD Politiker Sigmar Gabriel kommentiert "Also ich fühle mich in diesem #Neuland eigentlich meistens ganz wohl"

Quellen: https://twitter.com/SixtDE/status/347649502041235457/photo/1; https://twitter.com/PiratenNRW ; https://twitter.com/sigmargabriel 
Und zur Belustigung: http://angelamerkeldiscoveringneuland.tumblr.com/

*EDIT* 20.06. 14:56 Uhr

Steffen Seibert, der Pressesprecher des Bundestags, bemühte sich um Klarstellung und twitterte folgendes: "Worum es der Kanzlerin geht – Das Internet ist rechtspolitisches Neuland, das spüren wir im politischen Handeln täglich"

Quelle: https://twitter.com/RegSprecher

Mein Kommentar dazu: Die CDU und die Kanzlerin verstehen es wirklich blendend sich geschickt von Fettnäpfchen zu Fettnäpfchen zu bewegen wenn es um digitale Medien geht. Ich finde die Witze dazu höchst amüsant und hoffe dass wir noch etwas länger was davon haben. Und auch wenn damit der rechtspolitische Kontext gemeint war, macht die heftige Reaktion doch klar, dass heute jede öffentliche Äußerung eines Politikers von allen Seiten beleuchtet wird und auf gewaltige Resonanz treffen kann wenn sie verkörpert, was die Leute denken: Dass die Politiker das rechtspolitische Neuland nicht verstehen. Das spüren wir im digitalen Handeln täglich.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*

Für Politiker der alten Generation stimmt die aussage bestimmt, keine frage, aber das dies von der Mächtigsten Frau in €uropa bzw vielleicht sogar der Welt kommt, ist aber dennoch kurios, weil sie ja auch moderne Technologie benutzt (habe ich schon des öfteren im TV gesehen).
Seinen wir froh das die verstaubten Politiker nicht daran denken, auf jeder Seite Werbung für deren Wahlkampf zu setzen, so weit ist deren 50er Jahre Denken glücklicherweise noch nicht vorgedrungen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*

Aua als Häuptlinge solche Aussagen tätigen ist einfach nur peinlich, aber die totale Kontrolle fordern. Bitte liebe Politiker nicht den Browser schließen, damit schaltet Ihr das I Net ab


----------



## Haspu (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*

Da es in diesem Kommentar um die Überwachung durch die NSA und das PRISM-Programm ging, war es, meiner Meinung nach, als geschickte Aussage gedacht, das wir und alle auf einem schmalen Grad zwischen Überwachung und Terroristen Abwehr befinden und wir uns alles in diesem Zusammenhang auf Neuland befinden. Naja so in etwa.

Das die Aussage an sich ziemlich daneben ist, ist leider unglücklich aber ihr ging es eher darum das Obama zwischen den Zeilen ließt. 

Den in Zeiten der political correctnes kann Frau Merkel nicht einfach zu Obama gehen und sagen: He, du hast da ******* gebaut.


----------



## Placebo (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*



Redbull0329 schrieb:


> und auch SPD Politiker Sigmar Gabriel kommentiert "Also ich fühle mich in diesem #Neuland eigentlich meistens ganz wohl"


Auch wenn ich Hashtags extrem nervig finde, hier ist es einfach göttlich


----------



## Stockmann (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*

Durch eigene Dummheit geschickt die Diskussion beendet....


----------



## ph1584 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*



Haspu schrieb:


> Da es in diesem Kommentar um die Überwachung durch die NSA und das PRISM-Programm ging, war es, meiner Meinung nach, als geschickte Aussage gedacht, das wir und alle auf einem schmalen Grad zwischen Überwachung und Terroristen Abwehr befinden und wir uns alles in diesem Zusammenhang auf Neuland befinden. Naja so in etwa.



Dann werden die Terroristen halt wieder Briefe schreiben. Diese sind ja vom Breifgeheimnis geschützt und dürfen nur von der Polizei geöffnet werden. 

Aber so Unrecht hat sie nicht. Eine intensive Nutzung des INet gibt es erst sein einigen Jahren. Somit existieren viele Probleme (Datenmissbrauch, illegale Downloads, Streaming, INet-Betrug,...) die auf nationaler Ebene nicht gelöst werden können. Vor allem rechtlich gesehen steckt die Nutzung noch in den Kinderschuhen und bedarf erst der Umsetzung völkerrechtlicher Regelungen.


----------



## Dartwurst (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*

So langsam möchte ich wirklich wissen wieviel die Redenschreiber für Ihre Werke bekommen. Und gibt es keine Lektoren die nochmal Korrektur lesen. Ansonsten bleibt für mich die Feststellung da ist keiner der es besser könnte als Frau Merkel.


----------



## Vhailor (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*

Ich finde es eher peinlich, dass sich darüber aufgeregt wird und jeder Honk auf den Mainstream-Zug aufspringt, der Politiker beleidigt, wie es grade beliebt.

Als wenn ihr eigener Umgang mit dem Internet gemeint war. Vielmehr zielt der Kommentar auf Regularien und den politischen Umgang mit dem Internet und seinen Möglichkeiten ab. Reflektierter Umgang mit solchen Äußerungen ist aber gemeinhin schwerer als einfach nur mal der Masse zu folgen und rum-zu-posaunen.

In meinen Augen macht sich eher jeder zum Gespött, der sich darüber aufregt.


----------



## Trolli91 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*



Dartwurst schrieb:


> So langsam möchte ich wirklich wissen wieviel die Redenschreiber für Ihre Werke bekommen. Und gibt es keine Lektoren die nochmal Korrektur lesen. Ansonsten bleibt für mich die Feststellung da ist keiner der es besser könnte als Frau Merkel.


 
Bei genau solchen Aussagen merkt man das sie improvisiert 
Daher: Frau Merkel, bitte streng an ihren Ablaufplan halten.


----------



## Kabelgott (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*

Ich kann überhaupt nicht versehen, wieso das schon wieder so gehypt wird.
Klar ist das Internet kein Neuland mehr für den normalen Bürger. Die Politik ist da ja aber wirklich noch nicht so weit, bzw. gibt es noch keine wirklichen länderübergreifende Gesetze.


----------



## keinnick (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*

Diese "News" ist ja schön und gut aber wenn dann sollte man sich - wie alle anderen Medien - auch darum bemühen, das Thema komplett zu beleuchten anstatt sich nur lustig zu machen. Bei Heise sieht man wie das geht:

Twitterregung nach Merkels "Neuland"-Bemerkung | heise online

_"Der Hashtag #Neuland wurde zum meistverwendeten Schlagwort auf Twitter in Deutschland.

Dort bemühte sich Merkels Sprecher Steffen Seibert (@RegSprecher), den Zusammenhang wieder herzustellen. Seibert griff am Mittwochabend für seine Chefin in die Neuland-Diskussion ein: "Worum es der Kanzlerin geht – Das Internet ist rechtspolitisches Neuland, das spüren wir im polit. Handeln täglich", twitterte der Regierungssprecher."_


----------



## Redbull0329 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*



Vhailor schrieb:


> Ich finde es eher peinlich, dass sich darüber aufgeregt wird und jeder Honk auf den Mainstream-Zug aufspringt, der Politiker beleidigt, wie es grade beliebt.
> 
> Als wenn ihr eigener Umgang mit dem Internet gemeint war. Vielmehr zielt der Kommentar auf Regularien und den politischen Umgang mit dem Internet und seinen Möglichkeiten ab. Reflektierter Umgang mit solchen Äußerungen ist aber gemeinhin schwerer als einfach nur mal der Masse zu folgen und rum-zu-posaunen.
> 
> In meinen Augen macht sich eher jeder zum Gespött, der sich darüber aufregt.



Ich nehme mich da mal aus, ich berichte nur 
Aber man muss doch zugeben dass die meisten der Altersklasse bis 40 schon während der 90er Zugang zum Internet hatten, zumindest in meinem (urbanen) Bekanntenkreis. Und die Probleme die damit einhergehen sind auch nicht neu, Kreditkartenbetrug, Hacking und sonstige kriminelle Machenschaften gibt es seit den Anfangstagen. Und wir alle wissen doch ganz genau, dass unsere Politiker nicht mithalten mit der Entwicklung die sich im digitalen Bereich vollzieht. Sie wurden abgehängt. Und zwar schon vor langer Zeit. Und das ist der Grund warum Frau Merkel für so eine möglicherweise zweideutige Aussage Spott erntet. Wenn sie als Galionsfigur des politischen Establishments diesen Rückstand öffentlich in Worte fasst ist der Aufschrei vorprogrammiert.



Stockmann schrieb:


> Durch eigene Dummheit geschickt die Diskussion beendet....



Wie meintest du das? Auf die PRISM Diskussion bezogen? Ich denke nicht dass das Thema damit aus dem Fokus der Medien verschwindet.

*EDIT:*


keinnick schrieb:


> Diese "News" ist ja schön und gut aber wenn dann sollte man sich - wie alle anderen Medien - auch darum bemühen, das Thema komplett zu beleuchten anstatt sich nur lustig zu machen. Bei Heise sieht man wie das geht:
> 
> Twitterregung nach Merkels "Neuland"-Bemerkung | heise online
> 
> ...



Danke für das Feedback, werde es im OP ergänzen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*

Wer ist Angela Merkel


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*

Wäre es dann nicht besser gewesen den Schnabel zu halten anstatt auf Teufel komm raus etwas zu kommentieren? 
Worum es der Kanzlerin geht – Das Internet ist rechtspolitisches Neuland, das spüren wir im polit. Handeln täglich" Mit der getätigten Aussage steht es natürlich in einem anderen Licht.


----------



## Research (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*

Vielleicht als Ausrede für: "Denn sie wussten nicht was sie taten."?


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*

Naja, man hört bzw liest eben nur das, was man verstehen möchte.
Jeder, der halbwegs klar im Kopf ist und den Kontext kennt, weiß, das das INet für die Politik Neuland ist, nicht für den Alltag oder den Normalverbraucher.
Es ist ja immerhin schon ein kleines Wunder, das man via INet Petitionen beim Bundestag einreichen kann. 
Aber Wählen gehen via INet? Undenkbar. 
Und auch was die Gesetzgebung angeht, wird das INet doch noch recht stiefmütterlich betrachtet, zum einen, weil große Teile des INets sich im Ausland befinden, zum anderen aber auch, weil die Entwicklung in dem Bereich so rasend schnell voran geht, das die Politik nicht hinterher kommt. Verbunden mit dem Durchschnittsalter der Politiker kommen dann so tolle Lösung wie Internetsperren für Pornoseiten heraus, die jeder via Proxy umgehen kann, ganz einfach deshalb, weil die ältere Generation sich mit neuen Technologien schwer tut.
Ich finde, das so breit zu treten und drüber zu lachen, zeugt nicht unbedingt von einem hohen Niveau hier im INet (naja, es heißt ja aber auch INet is for porn ).


----------



## marcus_T (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wäre es dann nicht besser gewesen den Schnabel zu halten anstatt auf Teufel komm raus etwas zu kommentieren?
> Worum es der Kanzlerin geht – Das Internet ist rechtspolitisches Neuland, das spüren wir im polit. Handeln täglich" Mit der getätigten Aussage steht es natürlich in einem anderen Licht.


 

Steffen Seibert bemühte sich im nachhinein es richtig zu interpretieren was die kanzlerin da von sich gab ........
brauchst ihr nicht die stange halten.
so ist es eben wenn man am falschen ort die falschen worte abließt und obendrein noch im mittelpunkt steht.
man wird schnell zum gespött.


----------



## Stockmann (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*



marcus_T schrieb:


> Steffen Seibert bemühte sich im nachhinein es richtig zu interpretieren was die kanzlerin da von sich gab ........
> brauchst ihr nicht die stange halten.
> so ist es eben wenn man am falschen ort die falschen worte abließt und obendrein noch im mittelpunkt steht.
> man wird schnell zum gespött.


 
Zumal die Frau es wirklich mal verdient hat, so oft wie wir von ihr und der Partei belogen worden sind...


----------



## shootme55 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*

Angela Merkel: „Das Internet ist für uns Neuland und deshalb verlassen wir uns in Sicherheitsfragen auf die Vereinigten Staaten von Amerika. Wir haben heute auch einen umfangreichen Informationsaustausch vereinbart.“

Hier gehts glaub ich nicht um Recht. Hier gehts um Sicherheitstechnik. Das Internet bietet ungeahnte neue Möglichkeiten, an Informationen aller Art heranzukommen, egal zu welchem Zweck. Die Amerikaner sind uns in diesem Gebiet voraus, und wir verlassen uns einfach darauf dass sie das Richtige tun. Und ab jetzt werden wir es mitnutzen. 

Wer diese Aussage mit rechtspolitischem Neuland in Verbindung bringen kann ist schon ein bisschen kreativ. Ich denk sie meint das was sie gesagt hat.


----------



## alm0st (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*

Naja, bei der IHK zählt das Internet auch immer noch zu den "neuen Medien"


----------



## Caduzzz (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*

hier noch ein kleiner Link wer wann in Neuland Bescheid gewußt haben könnte...

btt: ich find's ziemlich peinlich was Frau Merkel vom Stapel gelassen hat (denn das zeigt wessen Geistes Kind sie ist), dass Deutschland bzw. die deutsche Rechtsprechung es seit 20 Jahren nicht schaffen eindeutige Gesetze zu schaffen ist nicht mein Problem. Mein Problem ist, dass diese dummen Politiker immer wieder gewählt werden, aber viel schlimmer...sie lernen nicht dazu, scheinen sich nicht zu informieren. Nein, Lobbyvertreter machen die Gesetze und die gewählten Parteien nicken nur ab. Wenn die sich da mal vorher informiert hätten, dann wären sie jetzt auch nicht Ziel von Hohn und Spott.

edit: ja, auch "die" Rechtslage muss angepasst werden bei so einem Thema, aber das ist ihr Job sich hin zu setzen und dies zu machen (am besten vorher mal das Internet nach News durchforsten und gucken was das dumme zu überwachende Volk so denkt...)

...Frau Merkel kann sich ja zur Kanzlerin von Neuland wählen lassen


----------



## Supeq (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*

Die Aussage zeigt mal wieder wie weit unsere Kanzlerin hinter dem Mond lebt.


----------



## Freakless08 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*



			
				ΔΣΛ;5383169 schrieb:
			
		

> Für Politiker der alten Generation stimmt die aussage bestimmt, keine frage, aber das dies von der Mächtigsten Frau in €uropa bzw vielleicht sogar der Welt kommt, ist aber dennoch kurios,


Der Welt sicherlich nicht. Da ist USA immernoch vorne. Deutschland steht immernoch unter der Fuchtel der USA, nicht umsonst haben wir auch keine Verfassung.
Und mächtig glaube ich auch weniger. In der Politik haben immer die Lobbygruppen von großen Firmen das Sagen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*

Frau Merkel sollte mal die Wir-Form sein lassen! Mit dieser Aussage spricht sie nicht für ihr Volk!


----------



## Alex555 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*

Absolut peinlich was das für ein Shitstorm ist. 
Frau Merkel hat sich versprochen und fertig. Jeder der hier mit rummeckert hat sich zu 100%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit selbst schon einmal gesprochen, nur mit dem winzigen Unterschied dass dieser langweilige Versprecher nicht im Internet breitgetreten wurde. 
Sich einem Shitstorm anzuschliessen ist sehr einfach, wie man ja auch an diesem Forum sieht.


----------



## Caduzzz (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*



Alex555 schrieb:


> Sich einem Shitstorm anzuschliessen ist sehr einfach, wie man ja auch an diesem Forum sieht.


 

Wer mit solchem Amt in der Öffentlichkeit steht sollte/könnte erwarten, dass nicht alles gefressen wird. Ob dazu ein "shitstorm" notwendig ist oder nicht bzw. ob man diesen gut findet oder nicht kann man ja hier, in diesem Forum in diesem Fred, ausdiskutieren anstatt die Pauschalkeule auszupacken


----------



## Supeq (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*



Alex555 schrieb:


> Absolut peinlich was das für ein Shitstorm ist.
> Frau Merkel hat sich versprochen und fertig. Jeder der hier mit rummeckert hat sich zu 100%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit selbst schon einmal gesprochen, nur mit dem winzigen Unterschied dass dieser langweilige Versprecher nicht im Internet breitgetreten wurde.
> Sich einem Shitstorm anzuschliessen ist sehr einfach, wie man ja auch an diesem Forum sieht.


 
Der Unterschied ist aber, wir "reden" nicht hauptberuflich und haben nicht 1000 Berater ^^


----------



## John-800 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*

Also 2sec überlegen und dann sprechen währe wohl für eine Führungskraft mehr als nur angedacht. Passiert aber of, daß di chefes oft dermassen auf die F... fallen. Manches sollte man nunmal denjenigen Leuten überlassen, die sich auch intensiv damit beschäftigen...
Mrs merkel hätte doch auch sticheln können und es geradeaus sagen können vonwegen dieses prism ist für uns Neuland. Ne gute Ecke Sicherheit und Schutz des eigenen Landes, Firmen etc. aber ja doch. Totale Überwachung nein, da einfach nur Resourcen Verschwendung...


----------



## sfc (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*

Frau Merkel unterhält schon seit Jahren einen regelmäßigen Podcast auf ihrer Seite - ganz im Gegensatz zu den ganzen Lästermäulern, die sich jetzt profilieren wollen. P€€r etwa kann nicht mal einen Rechner bedienen und musste einen Nachbar einladen, damit er für ihn über Twitter schreiben konnte. Komischerweise wurde Merkels Aussage in den USA direkt als Wink an die US-amerikanische Netzpolitik aufgefasst, noch bevor ihr Regierungssprecher das "richtigstellen" konnte. Hierzulande ist man wohl etwas denkfauler oder profiliert sich gerne als Netzexperte. Man kann schließlich Benutzeroberflächen bedienen und Phrasen ablassen ...


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*



Supeq schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist aber, wir "reden" nicht hauptberuflich und haben nicht 1000 Berater ^^


Auch Frau Merkel hat keine 1000 Berater und die paar, die sie hat, sind mindestens genauso alt wie sie und haben daher vermutlich vom INet noch weniger Ahnung...


----------



## Caduzzz (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Auch Frau Merkel hat keine 1000 Berater und die paar, die sie hat, sind mindestens genauso alt wie sie und haben daher vermutlich vom INet noch weniger Ahnung...


 
na um so trauriger/schlimmer!
Wer sich schon versucht per Podcast und Facebook anzubiedern sollte wenigstens ansatzweise ein bißchen Ahnung haben bzw. ihre Berater, es ist _deren_ Job, _deine_ Steuergelder! Da kann man doch wenigstens erwarten, dass sie Frau Merkel besser beraten und aufklären! 
Meine Mutter ist um einiges älter als Merkel, ist kein IT-Profi, und hat mehr Ahnung, informierter und kritischer in der Benutzung des Internets. Alter oder gar Unwissenheit schützt vor Shitstorm/Strafe nicht...


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*

Ach komm, als ob Du immer alles richtig machen würdest.
Trotz Berater und exponierter Position bleibt Frau Merkel auch nur ein Mensch. Niemand ist perfekt, da kann man noch so sehr Profi sein, viele Generalproben machen oder sonst wie versuchen sich abzusichern.
Ich finde es nicht lustig, über die Fehler anderer Menschen zu lachen. Ich gebe zu, das ihre Aussage mir auch ein Kopfschütteln beschehrt.


----------



## Caduzzz (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*

Nein, ich mache auch nicht immer alle richtig, ganz menschlich, da hast du Recht!
Aber das Thema Zensur im Internet und Überwachung(Stichwort NSA) sollte nicht heruntergespielt werden! Und Merkel ist in einer Position in welcher sie ziemlich sicher Bescheid weiß-gut informiert ist über Überwachung oder der heiligen Kuh des Antiterrorkampfes...und da erwarte ich einfach mehr Umsicht und Sachverstand. Und ja, als Bundeskanzler kann man nicht alles wissen, aber sie ist eine eigentlich gebildete Frau (>sich selbst informieren) und man kann erwarten kompetentere Berater zu haben. 
Dafür ist das Thema zu weitreichend und wichtig als das es bagatellisiert wird, vor allem wenn man "an den Hebeln der Macht" sitzt...und wenn sie es nicht rafft, muss ein gescheites Wahlvolk und Opposition sie aufklären, ihr Alternativen zeigen.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*



caduzzz schrieb:


> Aber das Thema Zensur im Internet und Überwachung(Stichwort NSA) sollte nicht heruntergespielt werden! Und Merkel ist in einer Position in welcher sie ziemlich sicher Bescheid weiß-gut informiert ist über Überwachung oder der heiligen Kuh des Antiterrorkampfes...und da erwarte ich einfach mehr Umsicht und Sachverstand. Und ja, als Bundeskanzler kann man nicht alles wissen, aber sie ist eine eigentlich gebildete Frau (>sich selbst informieren) und man kann erwarten kompetentere Berater zu haben.
> Dafür ist das Thema zu weitreichend und wichtig als das es bagatellisiert wird, vor allem wenn man "an den Hebeln der Macht" sitzt...und wenn sie es nicht rafft, muss ein gescheites Wahlvolk und Opposition sie aufklären, ihr Alternativen zeigen.


Da hast Du wohl Recht, aber was hier gerade abgeht, spricht nicht unbedingt für ein "gescheites Wahlvolk" oder sinnvolle und konstruktive "Alternativen".


----------



## TempestX1 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*



caduzzz schrieb:


> Nein, ich mache auch nicht immer alle richtig, ganz menschlich, da hast du Recht!
> Aber das Thema Zensur im Internet und Überwachung(Stichwort NSA) sollte nicht heruntergespielt werden! Und Merkel ist in einer Position in welcher sie ziemlich sicher Bescheid weiß-gut informiert ist über Überwachung oder der heiligen Kuh des Antiterrorkampfes...und da erwarte ich einfach mehr Umsicht und Sachverstand.


Wird doch gerade gemacht :
BND überwacht im Jahr knapp 3 Millionen Netzverbindungen | heise online
"Spiegel": BND weitet Internet-Überwachung aus | heise online
"Große Koalition" für mehr Investitionen in BND-Netzüberwachung | heise online


----------



## addicTix (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*

Internet wird sich sowieso nicht durchsetzen...


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*



Weezer schrieb:


> Internet wird sich sowieso nicht durchsetzen...


Naja, ist ja auch klar, schließlich gibt es nur einen Weltmarkt für nur fünf Computer...


----------



## Alex555 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Naja, ist ja auch klar, schließlich gibt es nur einen Weltmarkt für nur fünf Computer...


 
Der Beitrag von Weezer war sarkastisch gemeint.


----------



## QUAD4 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*

frau merkel hat wohl den befehl erhalten sich dumm zu machen. glaubt ihr alle allen ernstes eine fdj sekräterin für agitaion und propaganda mit doktor in physik sagt was einfach so ohne das es im drehbuch steht?


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*



Alex555 schrieb:


> Der Beitrag von Weezer war sarkastisch gemeint.


Ach, und meiner nicht?  Es war eine ironisch verdreht Art der Zustimmung, das sich das INet nicht durchsetzen wird, genauso, wie sich die Computer nie durchsetzen würden...


----------



## poiu (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*

schickt das mal einer ans Kanzleramt

Wortspielothek - Indernett


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*



marcus_T schrieb:


> Steffen Seibert bemühte sich im nachhinein es richtig zu interpretieren was die kanzlerin da von sich gab ........
> brauchst ihr nicht die stange halten.
> so ist es eben wenn man am falschen ort die falschen worte abließt und obendrein noch im mittelpunkt steht.
> man wird schnell zum gespött.


Ich halte niemanden die Stange, Merkel und die Partei sind nicht das was ich gerne an der Macht gesehen hätte



shootme55 schrieb:


> Angela Merkel: „Das Internet ist für uns Neuland und deshalb verlassen wir uns in Sicherheitsfragen auf die Vereinigten Staaten von Amerika. Wir haben heute auch einen umfangreichen Informationsaustausch vereinbart.“
> 
> Hier gehts glaub ich nicht um Recht. Hier gehts um Sicherheitstechnik. Das Internet bietet ungeahnte neue Möglichkeiten, an Informationen aller Art heranzukommen, egal zu welchem Zweck. Die Amerikaner sind uns in diesem Gebiet voraus, und wir verlassen uns einfach darauf dass sie das Richtige tun. Und ab jetzt werden wir es mitnutzen.
> 
> Wer diese Aussage mit rechtspolitischem Neuland in Verbindung bringen kann ist schon ein bisschen kreativ. Ich denk sie meint das was sie gesagt hat.


Ich denke eher das wir mitbenutzt werden, da es leider sehr oft der Fall ist das die USA das Maß der Dinge ist wonach wir streben müssen.



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Frau Merkel sollte mal die Wir-Form sein lassen! Mit dieser Aussage spricht sie nicht für ihr Volk!


Generell bei Aussagen in der Politik hat man sehr oft das Gefühl das es nicht um die Allgemeinheit sondern eher nach dem eigenen Dickkopf geht


X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Ach komm, als ob Du immer alles richtig machen würdest.
> Trotz Berater und exponierter Position bleibt Frau Merkel auch nur ein Mensch. Niemand ist perfekt, da kann man noch so sehr Profi sein, viele Generalproben machen oder sonst wie versuchen sich abzusichern.
> *Ich finde es nicht lustig, über die Fehler anderer Menschen zu lachen*. Ich gebe zu, das ihre Aussage mir auch ein Kopfschütteln beschehrt.



Ich schon, und es ist ja nicht die 1. mündliche Entgleisung. Man sollte einfach mal Humor beweisen und selbst drüber lachen, auch über eigene Fehler. Shit happens, so etwas macht einen menschlich


----------



## Rindfleisch3 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*

Amüsant ist es sicherlich, nur denke ich mir, dass diese Aussage zum Teil auch den rechtlichen Kontext miteinbezog. Und es ist nun mal so, dass die rechtlichen Grundlagen bezüglich des Internets oft schwammig und lückenhaft sind. Da besteht wohl viel Aufklärung als auch Erstellung neuer Richtlinien/Gesetze. Relativ betrachtet ist das Internet eine neue, junge "Errungenschaft" / Technologie, und dies bringt zwangsläufig immer Erfordernisse neuer Richtlinien, Gesetze, Umstrukturierungen in der Politik etc. mit sich. Daher wohl auch das Neuland. Aber ja, trotzdem ein wenig unglücklich formuliert


----------



## Vhailor (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*



Weezer schrieb:


> Internet wird sich sowieso nicht durchsetzen...


 
astrein, wie trocken das "von der Seite" reinkam


----------



## Oberst Klink (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*

Als Staatsoberhaupt sollte sie auch rhetorisch so geschickt sein, solche Sätze zu vermeiden. Ein einfacher Nebensatz, der den Bezug zum rechtlichen Gesichtspunkt klar macht, hätte die ganze Schose vermieden.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ein einfacher Nebensatz, der den Bezug zum rechtlichen Gesichtspunkt klar macht, hätte die ganze Schose vermieden.


So wie ich das sehe, gab es einen Kontext. Damit war eigentlich alles klar. Der Satz wurde aus seinem Kontext gerissen und so allein für sich, macht das natürlich einen Ganz anderen Eindruck. Udn selbst, wenn sie das mit einem Nebensatz gesagt hätte, wäre der wahrscheinlich einfach wegeschnitten worden. Ist ja so viel lustiger, jemanden eine blöde Aussage zu zu schreiebn, wenn man etwas wissentlich falsch verstehen will.


----------



## Oberst Klink (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe, gab es einen Kontext. Damit war eigentlich alles klar. Der Satz wurde aus seinem Kontext gerissen und so allein für sich, macht das natürlich einen Ganz anderen Eindruck. Udn selbst, wenn sie das mit einem Nebensatz gesagt hätte, wäre der wahrscheinlich einfach wegeschnitten worden. Ist ja so viel lustiger, jemanden eine blöde Aussage zu zu schreiebn, wenn man etwas wissentlich falsch verstehen will.


 
Der ganze Shitstorm kommt doch nicht von Ungefähr. Viele Politiker sind digigale Analphabeten, da gehört Frau Merkel auch dazu. Und wenn dann mal ein solcher Satz kommt, ist man eben das Gespött des Landes. Kontext hin oder her, jeder Rhetorikprofessor würde sagen, dass sie sich da ungeschickt verhalten hat.

Mit ihrem Lieblingswort "Alternativlos" ist es doch das Gleiche.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*

Das Problem ist leider das der ganze Subtext der an ihrer unüberlegten Bemerkung hängt leider bis zur Wahl schon wieder vollkommen verloren gegangen sein wird und die Mehrheit der CDU-Stammwähler sich bis dato noch immer viel zu wenig mit dem Thema ''Medien'' etc. auseinandergesetzt hat. 

Merken müssen es sich daher die, die es wissen und begreifen, dazu in der Lage sind mit dem Thema Medienkompetenz zu jonglieren und bei der kommenden Wahl ihr Kreuz machen dürfen!


----------



## Rollora (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*

find es ehrlich gesagt bescheuert wie sich nen haufen Kinder drüber lustig machen, nur weil sie selbst damit aufgewachsen sind und vermutlich selbst die Anfänge nicht miterlebt haben.
Aber endlich können sich die über Fehler in Aussagen lustig machen, die sonst nie mitreden können, weil sie sich bei den Themen wo es um wirklich was geht, nicht auskennen.


----------



## Redbull0329 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*



Rollora schrieb:


> find es ehrlich gesagt bescheuert wie sich nen haufen Kinder drüber lustig machen, nur weil sie selbst damit aufgewachsen sind und vermutlich selbst die Anfänge nicht miterlebt haben.
> Aber endlich können sich die über Fehler in Aussagen lustig machen, die sonst nie mitreden können, weil sie sich bei den Themen wo es um wirklich was geht, nicht auskennen.



"Man muss keine Ahnung haben, um eine Meinung zu haben" - und das gilt nicht nur für das Volk, sondern *auch und gerade*für Politiker! 

Leute die 10.000 Euro Netto verdienen und deren Beruf es ist Reden zu schwingen dürfen sich solche Ausrutscher nicht erlauben


----------



## AnthraX (21. Juni 2013)

Schwachsinn. Im elementaren hat Sie recht. Im Internet gehen so viele "geheime" Sachen ab (zb darknet), dass man es durchaus auch als neuland bezeichnen kann. In anbetracht dessen,dass ganze Staaten teilweise seit Jahrhunderten existieren, sind die paar jährchen des inets sehrwohl neuland. Ich finde unsere kanzlerin macht einen guten Job. Keine. Sehr guten, aber einen guten. Und ich finde ey lachhaft sich wegen solch einer Aussage über eine Person lustig zu machen. erreicht erstmal etwas vergleicbares ihr "Profis "


----------



## Schinken (21. Juni 2013)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Ich finde unsere kanzlerin macht einen guten Job. Keine. Sehr guten, aber einen guten. Und ich finde ey lachhaft sich wegen solch einer Aussage über eine Person lustig zu machen. erreicht erstmal etwas vergleicbares ihr "Profis "


 
Dass sie nen guten Job macht, naja, kommt natürlich drauf an was ihr Job IST. Sozialabbau, neoliberale Reformen, Ablenkung von wahrer Macht und ruhighalten der Volksmasse...Stimmt, das macht sie gut. Aber darüber lässt sich vortrefflich streiten und gehört wohl eig nicht wirklich hierher. Sich wegen dieser Aussage über sie lustig zu machen ist sicher eher auf ihre Person bezogen, man stellt sich diese Frau (?) nur zu einfach vor wie sie vor nem CRT sitzt und sich freut dasse Google gefunden hat. Sie wirkt eben altbacken. Deshalb sind die meisten Witze dazu oberflächlich, am Inhalt lässt sich eben viel zuviel interpretieren als dass man ihn einfach per se leugnen könnte. ABER: ,,Erreicht was vergleichbares''? Was denn erreichen? Kanzler werden? Nein Danke, so definiere ich Erfolg nicht, diese Frau hat für mich nichts erreicht, da erreichen tausende Sozialarbeiter und Müllmänner täglich mehr. Sie mögen nicht soviel (direkte) Macht oder Geld haben, aber das sind auch keine echten Indikatoren für Erfolg. Dieser Allgemeinplatz ohne jeden Inhalt, ohne jede Aussage mit WAS vergleichbar man etwas erreichen soll und diese abwertende Benutzung des Wortes Profis ( wobei ich mich auch Frage wo das herkam, haben sich hier alle als Profis betitelt?) finde ich sehr, sehr schwach.

Und noch etwas, ich spiele seit einiger Zeit mit dem Gedanken eine User-News zu PRISM zu erstellen. Ich hatte gesehen dass es (unerwarteterweise) hierzu keinen Thread gibt. Doch dan wollte ich doch mal sehen wielange es dauern würde bis jemand einen solchen erstellt. Ich hatte eigentlich damit gerechnet dass das schnell geht, es vielleicht sogar mehrere geben wird und sich drumherum eine angeregte Debatte entspinnt. Doch ich wurde, und ich bin!, enttäuscht. Vom ganzen Forum. Dass die MÖGLICHE Überwachung durch MS mit der X-BoxOne bis zur unchristlichsten Zeit und zum erbrechen wiedergekäut wird und die ERWIESENE Überwachung eines Großteils des Internets ohne jede Einschränkung durch den allmächtigen und jeglicher Kontrolle entzogenen NSA dagegen quasi Totgeschwiegen wird... Nun ich habe ein paar Gedanken dazu weshalb das so ist, aber die sind halbgar. Im Moment bin ich einfach nur enttäuscht von euch.


----------



## Rollora (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*



Redbull0329 schrieb:


> "Man muss keine Ahnung haben, um eine Meinung zu haben" - und das gilt nicht nur für das Volk, sondern *auch und gerade*für Politiker!
> 
> Leute die 10.000 Euro Netto verdienen und deren Beruf es ist Reden zu schwingen dürfen sich solche Ausrutscher nicht erlauben


glaubst du wirklich die Merkel weiß nicht, dass es das Internet seit geraumer Zeit gibt?
Das war einfach ein Versprecher bzw war gemeint, dass es vergleichsweise eine junge Technologie ist, aber hauptsache die Leut die außer sich lustig machen nix können, tun genau dies.
Es gibt tatsächlich FEHLER die Merkel und ihr Team machen, das hier ist aber nur eine Kleinigkeit und es ist typisch, dass diejenigen die den ganzen Tag in Mamas Hütte im Internet surfen, sich endlich mal über die anderen lustig machen können...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*



AnthraX schrieb:


> Schwachsinn. Im elementaren hat Sie recht. Im Internet gehen so viele "geheime" Sachen ab (zb darknet), dass man es durchaus auch als neuland bezeichnen kann. In anbetracht dessen,dass ganze Staaten teilweise seit Jahrhunderten existieren, sind die paar jährchen des inets sehrwohl neuland. Ich finde unsere kanzlerin macht einen guten Job. Keine. Sehr guten, aber einen guten. Und ich finde ey lachhaft sich wegen solch einer Aussage über eine Person lustig zu machen. erreicht erstmal etwas vergleicbares ihr "Profis "



Naja ob der Job gut gemacht wird ist Ansichtssache, und wieso muss man Vergleichbares erreichen wobei ich mal das abwertend gemeinte Wort ausklammer? Man sollte darüber stehen und einfach herzlich ablachen. Es tut niemanden weh und zeugt von Humor auch mal ein Fettnäpfchen so zu umschiffen. Wahrscheinlich ist Humor auch wenn auf dem Rücken anderer auch Neuland?


----------



## user42 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*



Alex555 schrieb:


> Absolut peinlich was das für ein Shitstorm ist. Frau Merkel hat sich versprochen und fertig.



Dann spreche ihr doch dein persönliches Beileid aus und biete deine Hilfe an.



Alex555 schrieb:


> Jeder der hier mit rummeckert hat sich zu 100%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit selbst schon einmal gesprochen,



Davon kann man ausgehen, dass jeder sich schon einmal "gesprochen" hat 



Alex555 schrieb:


> nur mit dem winzigen Unterschied dass dieser langweilige Versprecher nicht im Internet breitgetreten wurde.



Naja, deinen "Versprecher" könnte man auch im Internet breit treten ... halt warte ... das interessiert keine Sau 



Alex555 schrieb:


> Sich einem Shitstorm anzuschliessen ist sehr einfach, wie man ja auch an diesem Forum sieht.



Das stimmt. Schwieriger ist es z.B. zum Lachen in den Keller zu gehen.

Neben der Häme wird dieser Shitstorm hoffentlich auch zu einem breiteren Verständnis,
der Problematik der allumfassenden Überwachung durch den Staat und den damit einhergehenden Folgen sorgen.

Lesenswert:
Prism-Affäre: "Stoppen Sie das, Mister Obama!" | Kultur | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*

Dazu nur das 

"Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" Neue Version: Horstigramm zum Merkel Spruch / Juni / 2013 / Menschen / Deutschland und die Welt / Nachrichten / Radio Hamburg

Oder 

Angela Merkel: Internet ist keine Modeerscheinung - YouTube


----------



## Redbull0329 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*



Rollora schrieb:


> glaubst du wirklich die Merkel weiß nicht, dass es das Internet seit geraumer Zeit gibt?
> Das war einfach ein Versprecher bzw war gemeint, dass es vergleichsweise eine junge Technologie ist, aber hauptsache die Leut die außer sich lustig machen nix können, tun genau dies.
> Es gibt tatsächlich FEHLER die Merkel und ihr Team machen, das hier ist aber nur eine Kleinigkeit und es ist typisch, dass diejenigen die den ganzen Tag in Mamas Hütte im Internet surfen, sich endlich mal über die anderen lustig machen können...


 
Rate mal was ich mit einem Ausrutscher meinte? Wenn ich vorher von Unwissenheit rede ist das doch ein klarer Paradigmenwechsel


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*



Rollora schrieb:


> find es ehrlich gesagt bescheuert wie sich nen haufen Kinder drüber lustig machen, nur weil sie selbst damit aufgewachsen sind und vermutlich selbst die Anfänge nicht miterlebt haben.
> Aber endlich können sich die über Fehler in Aussagen lustig machen, die sonst nie mitreden können, weil sie sich bei den Themen wo es um wirklich was geht, nicht auskennen.



Gleich jeden, der sich in dieser Diskussion beteiligt als unwissende Kinder zu diffamieren ist aber auch nicht in Ordnung. Erst recht nicht wenn man sich selber hinter der Anonymität eines Forums wähnt.

Man darf beider ganzen Geschichte eines nicht vergessen: Als regierende Kraft unseres Landes dürfen ihr solche Ausrutscher nun mal schlichtweg einfach nicht passieren. Es wirkt einfach unseriös und von Unwissenheit solche Kommentare wie Frau Merkel in geäußert hat von sich zu geben. Und es zeigt doch leider einmal mehr das unsere Regierung im Bereich der "neuen" Medien noch immer nicht angekommen zu sein scheint.
Das Internet mag durchaus Gefahren für die innere Sicherheit eines Landes bergen und auch andere potentielle Risiken mit sich bringen welche sich in vielen Arten auf das Leben der Bürger eines Landes, sei es virtuell oder real, auswirken können. Es als "Neuland" zu bezeichnen ist aber einfach schlichtweg falsch. Und auch die Gefahren sind nicht erst aufgetaucht als ihr Telepromter vor dem Rednerpult sie dargestellt hat.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*

Aha, jetzt geht das hier in das leider oft bei politischen Themen bekannte gegenseitige Geflame über..

Interessant, das Frau Merkel schon mal selbst eine Webseite /Homepage hatte, auch wenn sie die mutmaßlich nicht selbst generiert haben mag :

Seitentitel


----------



## Julian452 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*

Am rande wenn ich ein Land 10.000 jahre nich betrete, mich dann hinterher raufstelle kann ich dann noch sagen es sei Neuland ?


----------



## AnthraX (22. Juni 2013)

Julian452 schrieb:


> Am rande wenn ich ein Land 10.000 jahre nich betrete, mich dann hinterher raufstelle kann ich dann noch sagen es sei Neuland ?



Das Internet ist von 10.000 Jahren noch weit entfernt .... In anbetracht dessen, wie lange es "Deutschland" oder andere moderne Staaten gibt , und wie lange diese sich entwickelt haben, ist das Internet nunmal Neuland. Und nix anderes. Das sollte man einfach mal einsehen.


----------



## kühlprofi (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*

In gewissen Beziehungen ist das Internet schon Neuland. Und darauf war wohl auch ihr Spruch bezogen.

Hier wird einfach alles aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen. Wer ist schuld? Die dummen Medien.


----------



## matty2580 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*



Schinken schrieb:


> Doch ich wurde, und ich bin!, enttäuscht. Vom ganzen Forum. Dass die MÖGLICHE Überwachung durch MS mit der X-BoxOne bis zur unchristlichsten Zeit und zum erbrechen wiedergekäut wird und die ERWIESENE Überwachung eines Großteils des Internets ohne jede Einschränkung durch den allmächtigen und jeglicher Kontrolle entzogenen NSA dagegen quasi Totgeschwiegen wird... Nun ich habe ein paar Gedanken dazu weshalb das so ist, aber die sind halbgar. Im Moment bin ich einfach nur enttäuscht von euch.


Viele User hier folgen/folgten einfach den Mainstream und dem Shitstorm der X-Box-One.
Das es da viel wichtigere Themen gibt, interessiert in diesem Zusammenhang niemand mehr.
Kurioserweise ist die Berichterstattung zu Prism auf CB sehr detailliert und sachlich, viele der Post dort leider nicht.
Die Mods müssen dort fast alle Threads zum Thema schließen, da die Diskussionen immer ausarten.

Ich finde es auch erschreckend wie gleichgültig viele Menschen ihren Freiheitsrechten gegenüberstehen.
Da fallen oft Begründungen wie "ich habe nicht zu verbergen", "da kann man sowieso nichts dran ändern", oder "alles Panikmache".
Realitätsverweigerung, Selbstverleumdung, Selbstbetrug, und dass ständige Beweisen einer schlechten Kinderstube durchziehen bei CB viele Post.
Man greift lieber andere User verbal an, statt sich der Realität zu stellen dass wir kurz vor einer totalen Überwachung stehen.
Und diese Überwachung dient nicht dem Kampf gegen den Terrorismus, sondern einzig der Kontrolle und Machtgier einiger Politiker über die Bevölkerung.


			
				CB schrieb:
			
		

> Grünen-Politiker Christian Ströbele, der in dem für die Geheimdienst-Kontrolle zuständigen Kontrollausschuss sitzt: „_Soweit  ich mich mit solchen Fällen beschäftigt habe – und das ist immer wieder  der Fall gewesen –, ist es einfach nicht richtig, dass Anschläge  verhindert werden konnten._“


Britische Internet-Überwachung erhitzt Gemüter - ComputerBase

Aber ein Shitstorm gegen MS ist bestimmt sinnvoller, als gegen die Politik und die außer Kontrolle geratenen Geheimdienste? 
Irgendwie ist das irreal, als DRM-Hater schwimme ich gegen den Strom, verteidige noch indirekt MS, und hoffe dass die Menschen wieder zur Vernunft kommen 
damit der Shitstorm sein eigentliches Ziel findet, unsere Politiker....


----------



## Caduzzz (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*

Das Forum hier ist leider sehr unpolitisch, alles was über DRM Maßnahmen bei Spielen + deren Hardware hinausgeht wird hier seitens der Webside nicht beachtet/berichtet und selbst wenn hält sich die Diskussion in Grenzen.

So etwas wie hier gerade hat ja gerade zu Seltenheitswert. _Ich_ fand zwar Merkels Aussage auch peinlich und amüsiere mich darüber, kann hier teilweise einige Aussagen auch eher als "verblendet+naiv" für mich abstempeln, *aber* lieber wäre es mir wenn man hier bei allen unterschiedlichen Meinungen vernünftig diskutieren könnte.
Und um eine Diskussion in diesem Forum loszutreten bei so einem Thema der eingeschränkten Bürgerrechte und Überwachung bedarf es anscheinend einen "Shitstorm".....muss von mir aus nicht jedes Mal so sein, würde es aber schön finden, wenn dieses Forum mal kritischer/politischer wird.

edit: natürlich kann man sachlich berichten oder aber auch meinungsbildend, ersteres wäre mir natürlich lieber, aber als kritischer Mensch suche ich mir meine Infos eh aus mehreren Quellen zusammen und bilde mir _dann_ eine Meinung
aber wie gesagt, würde mir hier mehr zum Thema oder vergleichbarem wünschen, und das Argument dafür gäbe es ja andere Webseiten etc. lasse ich insofern nicht gelten als das das Thema zu umfassend ist und ,vor allem gerade, in einem PC Hardwareforum sitzen doch genügend bei denen die Internetdrähte glühen, weil die Hardware nicht nur durchs zocken an Limit getrieben wird > da sollte man mMn auch wissen wer alles mitlesen könnte bzw. was die Mechanismen sind und wie sie sich auf mein weiteres Leben auswirken könnte..


----------



## needit (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*

Ich kann das ganze nicht verstehen. Ihre Aussage ist definitiv richtig. Die "Netzgemeinde" besteht vorwiegend aus jungen Leuten, die seit geraumer Zeit mit dieser Technik vertraut sind. Ältere Personen (gestandene Politiker sind oftmals älterer Natur) sind nicht damit aufgewachsen. Als Wahlkampfmittel ist das Internet auch erst relativ kurz populär. Erfahrungen und Fehler müssen gemacht werden. Der zu der Zeit anwesende Obama hat sicherlich die Wahl wieder durch exzessive Nutzung des Internets (mal abgesehen davon, dass ER selbst das nicht war) gewonnen. Somit trifft der Satz von Frau Merkel wie die Faust aufs Auge.

grüße needit


----------



## Schinken (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*



ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> Aha, jetzt geht das hier in das leider oft bei politischen Themen bekannte gegenseitige Geflame über..
> 
> Interessant, das Frau Merkel schon mal selbst eine Webseite /Homepage hatte, auch wenn sie die mutmaßlich nicht selbst generiert haben mag :
> 
> Seitentitel


  Alter, dass die noch Online is xD


----------



## keinnick (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*



Schinken schrieb:


> Alter, dass die noch Online is xD



Ist sie nicht wirklich  Sie ist nur archiviert


----------



## Schinken (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuland" - Angela Merkel Gespött der Netzgemeinde*



keinnick schrieb:


> Ist sie nicht wirklich  Sie ist nur archiviert


 Das heisst? Ich mein, solange ich die Seite noch aufrufen kann, ist sie für mich online.

Edit: Alles klar, einfach mal in die Adressleiste gucken... Ich habe nichts gesagt 

Schade dass man die Texte nichmehr abrufen kann, unter ,,   *Kommunikationspolitik - Strategien für die Welt von morgen''  *stand bestimmt Interessantes zu heutigen Diskussion.*
*


----------

